# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Hỏi về đá cắt đá mài

## inoxthanhcong

Bên e sử dụng mỗi tháng khá nhiều đá cắt đá mài, đang tìm nguồn đá mài nào tốt. các bác sử dụng đá thường dùng loại nào ? chất lượng ra sao cho e ý kiến với ạ

----------


## duongvanvinh

liên hệ em nha bác: 0902.375.921!

----------


## kieplongdong

Dùng đá CBN, mua đắt nhưng xài bền

----------

